# mock scrapes



## Jim

Talk to me about mock scrapes. Do you do them? What do you use? Any newbie tips?


----------



## overboard

I don't make them, but I can see where they would work. I would prefer to find an existing one and douse it up with Buck Stop 200 proof and then use scent drags to create a trail or two that lead to it, then it becomes a waiting game and hopefully he isn't hitting it at night! 
Do some research on scrapes, there are actually different types. Usually a primary scrape is the one you want to find, to a deer there is a lot of information to be had from a primary scrape. 
Heck: If I made a scrape like some we saw in Maine, our PA buck would be running the other way figuring they would get their butt kicked by the monster buck in the area! :lol:


----------



## AllOutdoors

I make them all the time to put cameras on. There is no need to buy any deer scent to pour on them. Make the scrape and pee in it. Simple and cheap. I know it sounds crazy but put a camera on it and prove me wrong. I do it all the time.


----------



## Jim

AllOutdoors said:


> I make them all the time to put cameras on. There is no need to buy any deer scent to pour on them. Make the scrape and pee in it. Simple and cheap. I know it sounds crazy but put a camera on it and prove me wrong. I do it all the time.



No way, serious? :lol:


----------



## JMichael

Jim said:


> AllOutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make them all the time to put cameras on. There is no need to buy any deer scent to pour on them. Make the scrape and pee in it. Simple and cheap. I know it sounds crazy but put a camera on it and prove me wrong. I do it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way, serious? :lol:
Click to expand...

Deer are some nosy/curious animals. I've heard of this before and I've tried building fake scrapes using bottled deer urine, but never tried it with my own urine. I've never managed to kill a deer over a scrape I made though. I'm not even sure if any deer have ever checked them out either.


----------



## AllOutdoors

Jim said:


> AllOutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make them all the time to put cameras on. There is no need to buy any deer scent to pour on them. Make the scrape and pee in it. Simple and cheap. I know it sounds crazy but put a camera on it and prove me wrong. I do it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way, serious? [emoji38]
Click to expand...

Seriously.


----------



## AllOutdoors

JMichael said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllOutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make them all the time to put cameras on. There is no need to buy any deer scent to pour on them. Make the scrape and pee in it. Simple and cheap. I know it sounds crazy but put a camera on it and prove me wrong. I do it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way, serious? [emoji38]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deer are some nosy/curious animals. I've heard of this before and I've tried building fake scrapes using bottled deer urine, but never tried it with my own urine. I've never managed to kill a deer over a scrape I made though. I'm not even sure if any deer have ever checked them out either.
Click to expand...

From my camera census, mature bucks will use scrapes almost always at night.


----------



## -CN-

A very old and successful hunter friend of mine informed me to pee on any fresh-like scrape I came across. 
If you see buck sign - pee on it (men only). Male scented pee is all the same to deer when it comes to getting them riled up.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

I make them sometimes. I just use a stick to make the scrape and then pee in it. Works like a charm. I pee in scrapes all the time....it works.


----------



## overboard

Interesting posts on peeing in scrapes. One guy we hunted with in Maine had brought that up a long time ago. He had no problem with peeing in the woods and would also pee in a scrape, but when it came to #2, that was an absolute no no in the area he was hunting. Maybe if an emergency, but surely not on a regular basis.


----------



## BigTerp

I pee in every scrape I come across that is close to my stand/blind. Most of the time, they will continue to be used and scraped up again the next time I come by.


----------



## DaleH

I made a series of mock scrapes once ... worked, sort of ... as this is what came in ...


----------



## overboard

If you put that out at night around here, it would probably have 10 bullet holes in it by morning! :lol:


----------



## Jim

:LOL2:


----------



## juggernot

I've been making fake scrapes for years. I do it often while stillhunting through the woods and always make a few around trees I climb w a climbing stand. I rarely put anything on them just try to spread the dirt/leaves around by kicking it a w my boots. I've had bucks and does come to the smell of the fresh earth many times. Twice I've shot deer that came to the smell while I was still climbing only minutes after making them. I also sometimes tear up the ground when I find a real scrape. I've heard about peeing in a scrape but have never done it myself.


----------



## panFried

Jim said:


> Talk to me about mock scrapes. Do you do them? What do you use? Any newbie tips?


Jim, I just got this in an email from D&DH. Hope this helps!

https://video.deeranddeerhunting.com/video/how-to-make-mock-scrapes-for-better-deer-hunting/


----------



## Jim

Awesome Thanks!

Doesnt help the fact that I spilled the bottle of buck urine all over my hands and gloves. :LOL2:


----------



## JMichael

Jim said:


> Doesnt help the fact that I spilled the bottle of buck urine all over my hands and gloves. :LOL2:


Well, you could always lay down and wallow in the dirt now, then wait for the bucks to come to you........ Of course they are probably gonna want to fight ya when they get there. LoL


----------



## Jim

JMichael said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt help the fact that I spilled the bottle of buck urine all over my hands and gloves. :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you could always lay down and wallow in the dirt now, then wait for the bucks to come to you........ Of course they are probably gonna want to fight ya when they get there. LoL
Click to expand...


:LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79

i have made them before. they work. never peed in one though. i also cover them up to. they will come in all kinda upset when they find their scrape covered up.


----------

